# Weekly Competition 2018-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F' R' F R' U F' U F2 U 
*2. *U R F' R2 U2 F U' R' U 
*3. *R' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U 
*4. *U F R U' F R F2 U' R' 
*5. *R2 F R F' R2 F2 U F' U' R' 

*3x3x3
1. *F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L' B' L D L' F' U B2 F U2 
*2. *L' B' L D2 L' U L2 F R' U2 F R2 F B' U2 R2 B R2 B2 L2 
*3. *B2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R B L2 F L' R' F D L U' R 
*4. *U' L F' R2 B L' B' D L2 U' R2 F' U2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 F U2 F' 
*5. *B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B' D' L2 R D L' U' B2 U F2 

*4x4x4
1. *F' U2 Fw2 L' Uw Rw2 Uw Rw B' R D' Rw R U' Rw R' D Rw' F D2 U' B2 L B Rw B' Fw' F R' Uw R2 F2 D2 L Rw Fw U Rw' U B2
*2. *D' L' Uw' U2 R Uw' U B2 R B' Rw R2 D B' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw Uw U' B2 Uw2 U' Rw' D2 F' D L' Uw' Fw F' L Uw2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' Fw
*3. *B2 Fw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw2 R2 Uw U Fw' F2 D2 Uw' B' U F R Uw2 B2 Fw D2 Fw' L' U2 L Rw2 Fw D' U' Fw D2 U' R D2 F' R' B2 Uw2 B'
*4. *D B U' L R' U F' L' Rw' F2 R D' Uw R' Fw2 Uw' Fw' U Rw2 Uw2 F2 R2 B2 D U R Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' D B2 U F D2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 D
*5. *U B2 L D2 L' U' L2 B F2 D2 L B2 F L R2 Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 U' R2 Uw' U' L2 Rw' U2 L B Fw2 F Uw B' F R U' B D2 R' B' U'

*5x5x5
1. *Rw Fw Rw' Fw Uw F2 R' Dw2 Lw' R Dw L2 R Bw Dw' L Lw Rw B L2 R D L2 Uw' Lw2 Uw' L Dw' B F Lw' F2 U' Bw Uw2 Lw U2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' R' D Fw2 Lw2 U Bw Uw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 R U' L R' B' F2 D L D2 U'
*2. *R' B2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 F2 U2 B Fw' L D' Dw2 L Bw Rw' D' U' Rw' B Fw2 D Dw U Lw2 F' D' Bw' Uw2 R Dw2 B Dw' B F L Dw Fw Uw Lw2 B' F' D2 U2 Bw D2 Dw U' R D2 Uw' Lw' B' D Lw Dw' Bw2 Uw U R' U2
*3. *Uw B2 L' Lw Rw R2 B' F' Dw Bw' Dw' Rw' Uw L U2 Fw F2 Uw L2 D F D Rw2 Fw F2 Dw' Fw L' Lw' D2 U2 Fw' F2 R' F2 Lw Rw Bw' Dw' Bw Rw2 B2 Fw F' Uw2 Lw Fw2 Dw' Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw L' Rw2 D B Bw2 D Lw' R
*4. *Bw F' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw U B2 F D2 U2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw Rw R2 F' Lw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 U2 B' Bw F' L D2 L Lw' F' Uw2 R' B Lw Rw2 Dw L' F' Lw B Fw2 F' U2 F Dw2 Uw' L2 B' D2 Rw2 R F' Dw Uw' Rw Dw2 Uw L' B2 U
*5. *F2 Uw R' Bw Lw Rw' U2 L' Rw R' D Fw' Rw D2 U2 B' Lw2 B Bw' Rw' Bw Uw L Rw' R B' R' D Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L Rw2 Fw F' Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' Bw2 D2 Uw' U R B2 F2 D' B' Rw' Fw' D2 Lw2 Bw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw L'

*6x6x6
1. *D' L R D U2 2L R' 2U L B2 2U' B2 D B2 2B2 3F2 3R' R 2B2 2L 2F' 2D2 3U2 2B2 2R' R B2 2B' 2R' D 2U' F2 3U 2B' 2U2 B' 2D F' R' 3F' 3R2 3U2 R2 B' 2D2 L' 3U2 2U F 2R2 3F' 3U' L2 R 3F 2R' 2B2 R' B 2L' F2 L2 R' 2B2 3R2 B2 L2 3R 2F R
*2. *2D' 2B' 2D' 3R 3U' 2R' 2D' 3U' U 2R B U L2 3F' 3R' D L2 B2 2B2 D2 2B R 2D 2B' 2F2 U2 B D 2D2 B 2D 3U2 2U L2 R' 2D2 U2 B' 2R' B 3U' 3F' D2 2D' 2R' U' F' R 3U L2 2R' R 2D' F2 2D' 2B2 2U' F D2 L' 2R2 2D' 2F2 D' R2 3F' 2D2 B2 2B2 3U
*3. *2B2 R' B 3U2 L2 2B2 3F2 2F 3R2 2B2 L' 2B2 D' 2U B2 2B 3F' 2L' D' F2 2D2 2U2 2L' D 2R' R2 2U' U2 R D 3R U2 L B F L2 2L2 2R' 2D' 3U' 2B D2 B' 2U2 B2 3R' 2R' 3U2 L 3F L' 2R2 F2 2L 2D' B' R 2F' L2 3U2 F2 3U2 2B2 F2 2U2 U' 2L' 3F2 D U'
*4. *R2 D B U' L2 2R' 3F 2U U2 L2 3F R' 2U F' 2L 2B2 D2 3U' 3F 3R' 2R' D R' B F2 3R' 2B' F2 2R2 3U 2R2 2U2 2B 3U U2 3F' 2U2 B2 R B' U L U L 2L2 R 2B2 D 2L' R 2D 2F' L' 2L B' 2L' R' 2B R2 U' 3R' 3U U' 3F' 2F' 3R2 2D' 3F' F2 2L
*5. *2B L 3R' 2D2 3U2 2U 3R' 3F2 L B 3F2 R2 B' 2B' 2R' R2 2B F R2 3U2 2U2 B' 3F 2L' F' R F2 R 3U 2L2 3U2 R 2U B2 D' F2 R' 2F2 2D' L 3R' 3F D2 R' 2F2 2L B 3R2 3F 2D2 L2 2B' R' 2F' 2L' 2U 3F2 F L R 2B2 2L B2 2F2 2D2 2B' F' 2L2 R' U

*7x7x7
1. *2B' 2U' U 2B' 3B' F 3L F2 2R2 3D' F2 3R' D 3L2 F' 3L B 2B L 3F' U' 2B2 3U B2 R D' 2F2 U 3R 2R2 3D' 3U2 U R2 F 2U2 2B' D2 3U 2U 3L' 3B 3L D 2D' 2U 2R2 B L' R 2B' F2 3U' L 3R2 2D2 2U L 2L2 3B2 L 3U2 B2 2B 3F' 2F2 L' 2L2 U2 2R2 D' B' 3D 2R 2D2 3D' 3B 3D' 3F2 2U' 3B' 3R' 2U B2 3L2 2D 3U2 B 2D' L 3D' 3R2 3D' 3B' 2L D' 2D2 3D' 3U' U'
*2. *D' 3D 3U 2L2 R' 2U' 2L' 3L2 D' L2 3L2 2R2 R' 3F2 3D' F2 U2 B' 3B2 L' 2L2 U' 3R2 3F2 3L 3R2 3U 2F 2R U2 3R2 2R' 2D2 3B2 L2 3F2 R' 3F' U' B2 2F' F' 3D2 F' 2D' 3U B' U' 2L R2 D' F2 L' 2L2 R' B2 2B 3D2 L' 2U U2 B 2D2 2B2 R2 3B 3D2 3L' 2B2 3D' U2 2F2 L 3L 3D 3F' R2 D' 2L2 3L2 2R' R' 3D2 3U2 3B' 3D2 2L' 3R R' 2D2 2F R 2D2 F 2U U 3R' 3F' 2D B
*3. *3R' 3F2 R2 2D 3U 2B 3B2 3D2 3F R2 U' 3F L2 F' U' L' 2L2 3R 2R2 2B' 3F' R 2B2 2F 2L2 R2 2D2 3F 3L' R2 3D' 2L 3R' D' 2F 3D' 2U L' D2 3D 3U2 3F 2R2 R 2B2 3R2 2D 3U B2 3D2 3L' U' 3R B2 2R2 2D 2U' F' 3R' D 2B 2U2 2L' 3R' 2U 3L' D2 R 3F 3L2 3U2 R' 2F' 3L' 3B2 2F 3U' 3F2 3D F' L2 3L 2R R2 2F 2D 3U' U2 2F' 2L 3U2 2F L' 3R2 R2 B' F' 3R 3U2 3L2
*4. *F L2 2L2 3U 2L' 3U2 B R' 3F' D' 3U2 2F 3R' 3D' 3R2 D' 2D2 2U' F' 2D2 3F 2F 2R U2 F 3L 3R' B 3U' 2F' 3R F 3U' 2R2 3D2 2L2 3B' 2D U' 2B' 2F2 2D 2R D 2R' D 2D R U' R2 D 2B 3F2 2D 3R2 R D2 L2 3R2 2R2 D L2 2R 3B2 U2 R' B F2 3R 3D 2R' 2U2 B' 2L' D' 3R' 3F' L2 D2 3U F2 R 2U2 3B' 2R' 2D2 2L 3L2 2B2 3R2 2R2 R' B' D 2L 3R2 3F 3D' 3F L'
*5. *3D2 2U U2 R D' 2F2 D B' 2L2 U' 3B 2R2 U' 3R 2R2 2D 3U' 3R2 U 3R2 D 3D 2U2 3F2 D U' 2L B' 3F' L' F L 3R F' D 2F' F 3D' L' 2L2 3L 3R2 2R' 3B' 2D2 3F 3D2 R' 3U2 U2 B2 U B2 3D2 3F' L R 3U2 2B2 3R D 2U U R2 2U' U2 2B2 3R D2 3R U2 2B U2 3B 3L 3R B D2 2D L 3L2 3R2 R 3D B' 2L' 2F2 2D L 2B' 3B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2L' 2R' D' B2 2F' F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F U2 F' U F' R F U' 
*2. *U2 F2 R F U' R U' F2 U 
*3. *F' U' F2 U' F' R U' F' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' B2 L' D' F' D2 U2 B' U' B' D' R U2 F' L' U' L2 U2 D Fw Uw
*2. *L B D' U' R B' F' L2 B2 D2 R' F U F2 L2 B2 F D B' U' Fw Uw'
*3. *R L2 B2 R B U2 L R' B' U D B' D U2 B2 L' U' R' U L Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *F2 D Rw Fw' Uw' B' F2 Rw Fw' F2 Uw R' Fw2 Uw Rw' F Uw U' R' Fw2 L' Fw Rw2 R' Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 R2 Fw D R2 Uw B D2 F2 Uw U2 L' F2
*2. *Uw Fw' Uw2 B D2 U' L' Uw2 F2 L D Rw' Uw Fw' F2 D' F2 R2 F' R2 Fw2 Rw U' L U' R' F2 L R' B2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw' F' Rw Fw L' F2 L'
*3. *Uw' Fw L' R Fw2 R' Uw' B U F L2 Rw2 F Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 B L Uw2 F Uw U' B F' L' U2 B2 F D2 L Uw' U2 F U' Fw' U' L' Rw Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R' Dw L Uw F2 R2 U2 L' Uw' B2 Fw2 D U' Lw' Rw' B2 F2 L2 Dw Bw R' D2 Fw U' Bw' Fw Rw Bw2 Dw2 U' Fw R2 B Bw2 Lw' Rw Fw Lw R2 F' Uw' U' Fw2 L' R2 Fw' Dw' U2 Rw2 R Uw' B' Uw Fw' Uw2 U B2 F L' Lw
*2. *R2 D' Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw' Fw L B2 L2 D' Fw' R B R Fw' F U L' Rw2 D' R U Fw' L2 Fw2 Lw Fw Lw Rw Fw D Uw' F' D2 Bw2 R' B2 Bw2 F2 L' Bw2 L2 B2 F Uw2 B' Bw F' Dw' B' F2 Rw2 R2 D' Dw' Uw
*3. *L2 Lw D L R' Bw Uw2 U L Fw Lw Bw2 Dw2 Lw B Fw' R' D' Bw L' Dw' Lw' Uw2 L' Dw R' B' Rw U' B2 U2 Fw Lw2 R D' B2 Rw2 Bw' Lw Fw' Rw2 R' Dw U Fw' Lw2 Bw2 L2 Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 D' U L2 Lw' Bw Fw' F Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F' 2L2 2U' 2B D' 2U2 U' B2 2F' 2L' 2D2 L2 2B' F' 3R' U B2 2D B 3R D' 3R 3F2 2D L 3F 2L R2 U' 2R' B2 D 2L2 2B' D 2U 3F2 U F' 3R2 2R B2 2F' L2 2L' 2B D2 B2 F 2L' 3R 2R' D2 2R R 2D' B' U2 L2 2B 2L D 2U L2 U' 3F2 F' L' F' 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F 2D' 2U R2 2U B' 2F2 3U' F2 3D' U' L2 2R2 3D' B2 2U2 2B2 2U2 B2 F' 3L' 3R 3U' R 2D 3D 3B 3F2 F 3L2 R' 2D' 2B2 3D 3U 2R' B' D' 3U2 L 2R D' 3F' D2 3U L 2B' 2F L R2 B 3L D 3F 2R2 2B2 D2 2D2 2L' 2R2 2D' 3U' R' D 2B2 D2 2U B2 2R2 B' 2F U' F 3U' 2L 3D' 3U2 2U2 2R' 2D' 3U' B' 2B2 3L 3R 2D 2F2 3L F U' 3B D F2 2R' D' L' 3R2 2U' 2F D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 U F2 B' L2 U L' D R' D2 F U2 L' F L D' U2 B' F R' U' 
*2. *B L2 D B U D L D' R' U2 B D U R L' F2 L' F D2 B Rw' Uw
*3. *F2 B' U L2 F' U D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F D B' L2 B U' F2 D2 F B' Rw Uw
*4. *F D2 B' D2 L2 R U2 L F' D2 U2 R2 U' B' R U' B' U2 L U Rw Uw2
*5. *U R B2 D B2 F D' U L U F2 U2 R2 D B' U' R' U' F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*6. *L' U F D' R D2 L R2 D U' L2 F' R F' L2 B' D' F U' F' R2 Fw Uw2
*7. *L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 U R2 B2 F R' D2 F' B2 D2 U' L F' U R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*8. *F2 B' L2 R2 F' R' U' D' F2 L' D' L' R' B' L2 F R' B' R2 L2 U' Rw Uw'
*9. *L U' F' R' B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' R' F D' U2 B2 U' B R U' Rw2 Uw'
*10. *D' R' L F L U' L F' L R U2 L' U2 D2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 
*11. *B L' U' R U2 L R F2 L' R2 F' L' R' F' R2 U2 R2 F B' D2 U' Fw Uw'
*12. *U L2 U2 F L R2 B R2 U B' R U F B D F2 B U2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw
*13. *U D' R' U' L' R B D' B2 L' F' L' U' D2 L' B' R L' U D2 R' Fw Uw
*14. *B F2 D2 B2 U R2 D L U' B2 R B2 D U' L2 U2 L2 R U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*15. *F2 L' R B2 F' U' D' R L' U F D2 U' L' R2 U2 B2 L R U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*16. *F' U' L2 R2 F U' R L2 F D' R D' R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D' L R2 Fw' Uw2
*17. *B' U' L2 R' U' L2 U2 D B2 R2 F2 R' B U2 R2 B2 U2 B' U Rw2 Uw'
*18. *F L2 B2 L F' U' D' B' L' U L2 D' F2 B' U R U R2 D L2 Uw2
*19. *L' U' D F' R2 F2 B U F' B U' B L F2 D' U F2 D U' F B2 Rw' Uw
*20. *B' D R D R' D' U2 R' U' L' F R B2 U D R2 U D2 L2 B' Rw Uw
*21. *R' B2 F2 L' R D' U' F D2 R' B R F R2 D2 F D' L B2 Rw' Uw
*22. *R2 B2 R2 B2 R F2 L D2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L' F L D' R U F' Rw' Uw
*23. *F' U' B2 F U' L' F' L F' U D2 R F2 R D' B F L' F' L' Fw' Uw
*24. *R' U' R U' B2 U' L' U' D' F2 U2 L F' R' L' F2 U2 L U R' Fw' Uw2
*25. *D2 B2 U' L2 R' B2 R2 L' F2 U' F' U L' B D2 L R' F D' Fw' Uw'
*26. *L' R' U R B D2 F L' U D2 L' B' U2 D L2 D' L F' B Rw2 Uw2
*27. *U' R' B D2 L U2 F B2 L2 B F2 R D2 F R2 D' U2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*28. *F' R2 D2 R F2 L2 F' D2 B' U D' B R2 B2 D' U L2 D B2 Rw' Uw'
*29. *D U L' D' R U2 B2 D' U F2 B2 R L U' D2 B' R U D Fw Uw2
*30. *B R' L' B' R F U2 R' B L R' D F D2 F' D2 R' U' L D2 F' Rw' Uw
*31. *F2 U R' D' R' U B L F2 R U R2 D B2 L R' F' B R' Fw' Uw'
*32. *F2 R2 L U' B D' B2 F L' B2 R2 B2 L D' L2 D R' L2 B2 D Rw2 Uw2
*33. *U' L F2 D R' L F L2 F B2 L F2 L2 R' U F2 D2 L' B2 D' Fw' Uw
*34. *F L R2 F2 R' F B' U2 R' B2 L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L D' F2 B' Rw' Uw2
*35. *D U' F' B' D U R2 L2 F' R' L2 U2 F' R2 B' U F2 R L2 B' U2 Rw' Uw2
*36. *D U2 L' F' B L' B2 R2 D' F2 B' U2 F D R2 B' F R2 F' L Fw
*37. *U' B2 D2 U F B L' B R2 B' L2 F L2 R2 U F R2 L2 U2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *F D U2 B2 D' F2 U2 D2 L2 R U L B' F' R2 U' F2 D2 U F' Rw2 Uw2
*39. *U' D2 L' B U2 B2 R D2 L' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L' B2 D' R2 F' L' Fw Uw
*40. *R' F' D2 U' L R F2 U2 F' U2 B' D' R' F' R' U' F B2 D Rw' Uw2
*41. *U R2 F B' U' D B R' L2 B D2 L D2 L D' F' L2 F' L D' Rw2 Uw'
*42. *B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 F L F' D U' R' D F' R' F' U2 D' L' F D' Rw Uw'
*43. *R2 U' R' U' L U' R2 D2 F U F' U' B R B F2 U' F D' U R2 Fw'
*44. *R2 U' B F' L' U F2 B' L' U' L R2 D U' F' D2 L2 R' B Rw Uw2
*45. *D' U2 L' U F2 B2 L2 R U' B2 U F' L' F' R2 F' R2 U' B' Rw' Uw2
*46. *F D2 L R' U' F D L U L2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' F D B U2 Fw Uw
*47. *R' B R2 B' U2 D' F2 L' F' D2 U' R' L2 F U2 D R2 D B D B2 Rw2 Uw
*48. *L2 D B2 R' L2 U' L' F' L' D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 B U' B' F' L2 Fw Uw2
*49. *F' U2 D' L2 D B' F R' B' U' D' R' B2 R' U F' R' F D2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *U D' R2 B L2 F B L2 R2 D2 R' U' D' R2 F2 L U F2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*51. *U D L R D2 B' R' D2 R U D R D2 R U2 D' R2 F2 B2 D L Fw Uw'
*52. *F2 D' L U' D2 L U2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R' L2 U2 F L' B2 
*53. *U2 R U R D' L' B F D R' D2 F2 L R F D B2 R L D Rw2
*54. *B' R' D' R U L B2 F' R' U2 F L2 R U' R D2 U L R U2 Fw Uw'
*55. *B' L' U2 D2 B F R' U2 F D2 F2 L' R' F2 U L' D U2 R Fw' Uw2
*56. *F' B U' B' D B2 L' F D' F' L' B' F R' F2 U D2 R' D F2 U Rw'
*57. *B U R' F L2 D2 F R D2 R2 L U D2 F U' D2 L' B' D' L' Fw' Uw
*58. *U L2 B U D' B R B' R2 U B2 F' L F' B R' F2 B' R Fw Uw2
*59. *L2 U' R L' B L U' D B2 D U R B2 D F' R' L F' R 
*60. *D' U L' U B2 R2 D R' B' D2 B F2 R F D' L' D2 L D Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' B U' F U B' R F' D' B' U2 
*2. *D L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 U' L D' F D B U2 L2 R' U' B2 
*3. *U2 B2 D B2 U L2 D R2 U F2 R' F2 U R F U B' F L F 
*4. *R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' R2 F U' F L' D' U' R B 
*5. *U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B' R2 B' L U L R D F U 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 L F' U F' L' F' D F' R F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 
*2. *F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D L2 B2 U' R' B' R2 D R' U' L R2 U L2 
*3. *B2 R D2 R F2 L D2 R' D2 R' F2 U F' U' B2 R D' F2 L U' B2 
*4. *L' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 B L D R U B F' L2 
*5. *B' U2 B' L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 B' L2 D R F' L F2 L U F2 D2 L2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 L U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 L' U2 F' R U B2 D' L B L2 R2 F' 
*2. *L2 B' D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B L' F2 R D F' D2 B' D U2 L2 
*3. *F U2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' U R U R B U F R2 D' U' 
*4. *L2 B F U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 D' R' U' R B' R2 B U2 L' F 
*5. *D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L D F' R U2 L D B R' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 F' U2 R' B' F R2 D' L' B' L' U2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U F2 R U F U' R F' R 
*3. *D2 R U2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 R F R2 D L2 D2 F' L' D' U B' 
*4. *D2 L U2 Fw D L' Rw2 Fw L' Fw2 F' D B Fw F R U L R D Uw Fw' Uw' F' U L D' F Rw Fw' L2 R2 B' U2 B' Fw2 F2 D' Uw R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' R 
*3. *U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L' F' R U' R2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 
*4. *Rw2 D Uw R Uw' L2 D Rw R2 Fw Uw R2 B' D L B R Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw D Uw' L' F2 D' B' F R D R D F2 L2 R D Uw' Fw'
*5. *R' F2 Lw Rw' D2 Bw Lw R Bw Dw' Bw2 Lw F Rw Dw2 Bw2 U2 Bw2 Uw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw R' B2 U Fw D2 L2 R Fw U Rw R Bw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 B2 F R F2 D2 Uw B' L B Lw' B2 Fw2 U' L2 Rw Bw' U2 F2 D2 Bw Fw R2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F2 R F2 R U F U F2 U2 
*3. *R' U R2 L U F U2 B' U' D2 F2 R2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 D2 F2 
*4. *Fw2 R B' D F' L2 B' F' D' Fw Uw F Rw' R2 D2 L2 Rw R2 U Fw Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw R' D2 L B' F2 Rw' Fw U' L' U2 Fw2 R' D2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*5. *U' Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 R' Fw2 L2 R' D' Dw' U' L' Dw2 Uw' L R F D U L B2 Fw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B' L2 Dw2 Uw2 U Rw' R U F2 Lw Fw' D L' Dw2 B Dw U L2 B2 D2 Fw' L' Lw' Rw R' U F2 L Rw2 F Uw2 Bw' Lw2
*6. *2U' L U' L2 3R' R2 U' F' R B2 2U2 2B' 2D2 3U2 U' 2B2 2U 2B2 L R2 2U' 2R U2 B' 2B' 3F2 U2 L' 3U 2F' 3R2 B2 3R' 3F2 F2 3U' 2F 2L2 2B' 2R2 D2 2U R' 3U 3F' 3R2 2B2 2F' 2R' 2B2 3R2 2B2 3F 3R 2B' 3R B' 2F2 3R2 D' 2D' 3U 2U2 2L2 D' R2 F' L' D' F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F U' F' U' F R U' F2 R' 
*3. *U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R F2 D' L R B' F L R F 
*4. *Fw2 F2 Uw2 R' F' Rw' Fw' F' D' R Fw2 D2 Fw2 Uw F2 Uw L2 R2 Uw Fw' Uw2 L Uw' F' D R' U B' Rw' B' U B Uw2 L' Rw' R F2 Rw2 D F2
*5. *Rw R2 B' Bw Fw' Dw' R' B L F2 R2 B' D' Lw U2 Fw' Uw' R2 Dw' Uw' B2 Uw2 U' Rw B Fw L2 U B' Dw2 Rw2 R2 F Dw L2 R' Uw2 Fw F2 Rw2 Bw' Fw L Fw U L2 D' Fw Lw2 F L R' Bw' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 L' Lw2 R2
*6. *3F 2U U 3F' R2 2B 2F' F 3U2 2L2 2B2 3F' 3U' B' 2D' 2L2 B2 2F2 F 3U' U2 2B' 3F' F' 2D2 R B2 L2 2B 2L 3R' 2D' 2F 3R2 B L2 2B 3F' D2 2B' 3F2 3U' 2F2 2D' U B' F' 2D U' 2L' 3R' 3U 3F' D' 3U2 2U' 2B2 2U2 R2 U F' 2L2 3F 2F2 U 3F 2U' 2B2 2U U2
*7. *3R' 2F' 2U L' 2D' 2F2 2D' 2B2 L2 3R' R' 3D2 3B 3L D2 3U R 3B2 2L2 3D2 3U2 3F' F D' B2 3L2 2R' 3F' 2U 2L' R 3B' L2 2R2 R' U2 B2 3R2 2R' 2D L2 F' 3D B2 3F2 2L2 2U 2B2 F R2 D' 2L2 3L2 U' 3F' 3R B' 3F2 3D B2 3F' 3L 3U L2 3L' U 2L' 2R2 2F2 3D' F' L2 3L2 3R' 2D2 3D' 3F2 3U' U' B' F 3R 3F 2F' L U2 3L 3R R 3D' L 3R2 2R2 B' 3B2 3F 2F2 D' 2U2 2R'

*Clock
1. *UR2+ DR0+ DL2- UL5- U5- R5+ D2- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U4- R2- D1+ L6+ ALL3+ UR DR 
*2. *UR3+ DR0+ DL6+ UL2+ U3+ R5- D6+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U3+ R6+ D3+ L1- ALL2+ UR DR UL 
*3. *UR3- DR4- DL5- UL2+ U2+ R5- D0+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R6+ D2+ L5- ALL5+ 
*4. *UR1- DR4+ DL5+ UL5+ U0+ R4+ D4+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R4- D4+ L4- ALL6+ UR UL 
*5. *UR2+ DR3+ DL0+ UL1- U6+ R3+ D4+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R4- D0+ L2- ALL3+ UR UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L R L' B' L' B U' R u 
*2. *U L B U B U R U r' b u' 
*3. *B' L U B' R' L' B R' l' b u 
*4. *U' R L' R B L B' U' r b u 
*5. *B' R' U' B' L' U L B l' r b' u' 

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 6) / (6, 0) / (5, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / 
*3. *(-2, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (4, 0) / (0, -3)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (5, 6) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (1, 0)
*5. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2)

*Skewb
1. *R L' B R B' R' U' B' U' B' U' 
*2. *R U L' U L B R' L' U' B' U' 
*3. *B L' R' B' U' L' B' R B' U' 
*4. *U' B U' R U' L R' U R' B' U' 
*5. *L B' U B' R B' U B R B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R F U' R U' F2 R2 U' R' 
*3. *L B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R B2 L U2 L2 F' U R' U B' D F L R2 F2 
*4. *U2 L R2 B2 Uw R2 F L D2 Uw2 B U' L D Uw2 Rw Uw L' D Uw U2 F U' B U2 Rw2 U Rw D2 Uw B Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' L' Rw' B Fw' F
*5. *L Dw' Rw Bw2 D Bw2 Rw' Dw B' D' Uw Bw2 Dw Lw' R2 D Uw' Rw' Dw' U2 Lw2 D' Uw2 B2 F' D2 Fw2 L' Lw2 F' D Uw' U L' R' B2 L Dw2 L2 R2 B' Bw Fw2 Rw' U' Lw Uw2 U' B Bw Fw D2 Fw2 F R2 Bw2 D R Fw2 F2
*OH. *U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R D2 L' U B' R D' F' D U2 L U2 
*Clock. *UR3+ DR3+ DL3- UL4+ U6+ R1- D4- L3- ALL1- y2 U4- R5+ D1- L5+ ALL6+ UR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L' B' L B' U R' L r b' u 
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *U' R' L' B' L' U L B' R B' U'


----------



## pjk (Sep 18, 2018)

*3x3:* 13.92, 14.69, 13.02, (15.72), (12.54)
Avg: 13.88

*4x4*: 1:03.76, (55.38), (1:08.27), 59.43,1:00.98
Avg: 1:01.39

*5x5:* 1:34.78, 1:32.53, (1:32.21), (1:47.18), 1:37.36
Avg: 1:34.89


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 18, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 25.64


----------



## Mawo Halto (Sep 21, 2018)

OH :

1. 33.27
2. 31.08
3. 29.97
4. 25.69+
5. 33.77


Ao5: 31.44
Best: 25.69


2x2x2:

1. 6.61
2. 6.42
3. 5.83
4. 4.28
5. 4.40

Ao5: 5.55
Best: 4.28


4x4x4:

1. 1:23.94
2. 1:08.94
3. 1:02.03
4. 1:34.15
5. 1:27.67

Ao5: 1:20.18
Best: 1:02.03

3x3x3 BLD:


1. 1:22.16
2. 1:10.83
3. DNF


Bo3: 1:10.83
Mo3: DNF

3x3x3:

1. 18.53
2. 19.04+
3. 17.00
4. 14.81
5. 13.61

Ao5: 16.78
Bo5: 13.61


----------



## Lux (Sep 21, 2018)

5x5- (2:53.88), 2:53.93, 3:11.94, (3:25.82), 3:18.51
Ao5: 3:08.13
4x4- 1:34.54, (2:02.14), (1:26.30), 1:45.18, 1:31.77
Ao5: 1:37.16


----------



## Muhammad-Ilyaas Padia (Sep 21, 2018)

3x3
avg of 5: 22.49

Time List:
1. 24.74 
2. 22.49 
3. (26.33) 
4. (13.53) 
5. 20.23


----------



## graceenai (Sep 24, 2018)

*3x3*: (16.00), 18.87, 17.62, (20.20), 17.36 = *17.95
4x4*: 1:06.16, 1:02.68, (1:01.91), 1:03.93, (1:08.94) = *1:04.72
5x5: *2:26.57, 2:24.03, (2:12.87), 2:17.46, (2:29.15) = *2:22.69*


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Sep 24, 2018)

2x2x2- 7.46, (9.43), 9.16, 7.01, (6.73) = 7.88

3x3x3- 20.62, (24.33), 21.76, 23.23, (17.61) = 21.87

4x4x4- 1:24.67, (1:18.77), 1:33.60, 1:36.87, (1:38.80) = 1:31.71

5x5x5- (3:37.51), 3:23.62, 3:24.66, 3:27.02, (3:21.72) = 3:25.10

6x6x6- 7:07.55, 6:53.44, (7:47.37), (6:28.40), 7:09.43 = 7:03.47

7x7x7- 12:52.55, 12:34.25, (13:44.65), 13:05.37, (10:35.33) = 12:50.73

3x3x3 One Handed- (1:10.80), 55.11, 1:06.96, 54.86, (47.26) = 58.98

2+3+4 Relay- 2:36.60

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:49.14

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 12:56.34

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 24:52.58

MegaMinx- 3:09.93, 3:05.04, (3:31.72), (3:00.97), 3:25.04 = 3:13.34


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2018)

Results week 38: congrats to thecubingwizard, ichcubegern and thecubeshepherd 

*2x2x2*(169)

 1.72 oskarinn
 1.83 leomannen
 1.89 asacuber
 2.01 OriginalUsername
 2.07 JakubDrobny
 2.16 lejitcuber
 2.21 thecubingwizard
 2.25 DhruvA
 2.36 TheDubDubJr
 2.39 jancsi02
 2.47 cubeshepherd
 2.48 mihnea3000
 2.53 vedroboev
 2.64 Jscuber
 2.74 Kylegadj
 2.75 Jack Pfeifer
 2.77 MichaelNielsen
 2.78 EthanSCubing
 2.78 1samko2345
 2.81 Underwatercuber
 2.82 RobinCube
 2.84 cuberkid10
 2.85 CubingwithChris
 2.93 Magdamini
 2.93 Tanki_cubed
 2.95 Zeke Mackay
 2.96 Luke Garrett
 3.02 NathanaelCubes
 3.05 JustinTimeCuber
 3.06 AidanNoogie
 3.07 JoXCuber
 3.11 tcuber
 3.12 2017LAMB06
 3.12 BandedCubing101
 3.13 Schmizee
 3.13 [email protected]
 3.14 Sixstringcal
 3.23 tJardigradHe
 3.28 camcuber
 3.29 SloMoCubing
 3.29 boroc226han
 3.33 dycocubix
 3.36 TommyC
 3.39 Marcus Siu
 3.44 Ethan Horspool
 3.44 aaron paskow
 3.53 TipsterTrickster
 3.60 PlatonCuber
 3.61 yghklvn
 3.64 Josh5271
 3.68 FastCubeMaster
 3.69 ichcubegern
 3.73 Valken
 3.75 JMHCubed
 3.75 Ontricus
 3.77 BradenTheMagician
 3.80 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 3.80 Keith Maben
 3.81 Nikhil Soares
 3.90 Rexem2018
 3.94 Nicole2w
 3.96 2016LAIL01
 3.97 EdubCubez
 3.97 Neb
 4.00 Islam Kitiev
 4.03 Glomnipotent
 4.04 NolanDoes2x2
 4.05 Shadowjockey
 4.05 Abhi
 4.08 Darii
 4.10 begiuli65
 4.17 buzzteam4
 4.21 Manatee 10235
 4.22 Cooki348
 4.24 PlayFun555
 4.26 abunickabhi
 4.29 whatshisbucket
 4.30 Keenan Johnson
 4.31 speedcuber71
 4.39 The Cubinator
 4.48 Bertus
 4.50 Zach Clark
 4.51 sigalig
 4.53 xyzzy
 4.53 julio974
 4.57 MCuber
 4.58 Elf
 4.59 João Vinicius
 4.60 Cuberstache
 4.60 miasponseller
 4.61 OJ Cubing
 4.61 Odder
 4.62 Jonah Jarvis
 4.65 colegemuth
 4.77 Awesomesaucer
 4.80 Bogdan
 4.82 trav1
 4.82 scylla
 4.88 typeman5
 4.89 MattP98
 4.93 InlandEmpireCuber
 4.94 speedsolver05
 4.99 The Blockhead
 5.00 dean_clockisthebestevent
 5.00 bennettstouder
 5.02 Rubiksdude4144
 5.03 rubik2005
 5.04 D1zzy
 5.07 26doober
 5.07 mrjames113083
 5.08 Dylan Swarts
 5.11 swankfukinc
 5.16 Toothcraver55
 5.24 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.38 Natanael
 5.38 Artyom Shevchenko
 5.40 lwhitecuber
 5.53 DGCubes
 5.53 Turkey vld
 5.55 Mawo Halto
 5.57 Matt Hudon
 5.65 topppits
 5.76 RandomDude
 5.78 jackmaring
 5.80 KingCobble29
 5.85 T1_M0
 5.87 CJK
 6.01 V.Kochergin
 6.03 kji269
 6.05 epride17
 6.06 CraZZ CFOP
 6.07 Ali161102
 6.10 TigaJun
 6.14 tigermaxi
 6.20 TheCubingAddict980
 6.33 Brayden Adams
 6.34 AvGalen
 6.58 pga2002
 6.72 SpartanSailor
 6.80 MartinN13
 6.83 vilkkuti25
 6.87 owenman
 6.88 xbrandationx
 6.88 EDcubes
 6.91 Lewis
 6.94 PotatoesAreUs
 6.96 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6.99 Smudged Cuber
 7.14 3x3 Loser
 7.26 speedcube.insta
 7.57 dschieses
 7.88 Petri Krzywacki
 8.22 Worm 09624
 8.31 dnguyen2204
 8.36 Mike Hughey
 8.68 Bubbagrub
 8.95 alphastunz
 9.08 Komal Gupta
 9.44 UnknownCanvas
 9.86 Billabob
 10.04 GTregay
 10.13 AND1000
 10.20 One Wheel
 12.28 bgcatfan
 15.06 Jacck
 19.15 MatsBergsten
 19.71 rjelves
 24.21 ImPaulPCG
 24.88 Levi
*3x3x3*(186)

 7.21 lejitcuber
 8.08 Tanki_cubed
 8.56 Sean Hartman
 8.58 jancsi02
 8.60 FastCubeMaster
 8.66 Luke Garrett
 8.83 Ethan Horspool
 8.84 Jscuber
 8.87 thecubingwizard
 8.93 Jonah Jarvis
 8.94 CubingwithChris
 9.01 JustinTimeCuber
 9.21 Nikhil Soares
 9.24 cuberkid10
 9.25 speedcuber71
 9.29 OriginalUsername
 9.45 EthanSCubing
 9.51 Kylegadj
 9.60 Keroma12
 9.64 mihnea3000
 9.85 G2013
 9.99 DGCubes
 9.99 Cuberstache
 10.02 JakubDrobny
 10.10 Elf
 10.14 Zeke Mackay
 10.15 Zach Clark
 10.23 Marcus Siu
 10.24 vedroboev
 10.35 The Cubinator
 10.38 tJardigradHe
 10.50 Magdamini
 10.67 Shadowjockey
 10.71 AidanNoogie
 10.71 dycocubix
 10.82 Josh5271
 10.82 boroc226han
 10.87 2017LAMB06
 10.89 tolgakantarci
 10.90 ichcubegern
 10.91 CJK
 11.06 cubeshepherd
 11.10 1samko2345
 11.12 MichaelNielsen
 11.18 2016LAIL01
 11.22 PlatonCuber
 11.24 Manatee 10235
 11.28 MCuber
 11.41 JoXCuber
 11.41 miasponseller
 11.43 Odder
 11.55 tdm
 11.56 Valken
 11.71 cuber3141592
 11.76 Glomnipotent
 11.84 Christian Foyle
 11.86 [email protected]
 11.94 abunickabhi
 11.96 RandomDude
 11.97 yghklvn
 12.02 BandedCubing101
 12.09 aaron paskow
 12.11 BradenTheMagician
 12.29 DhruvA
 12.33 obelisk477
 12.37 Cooki348
 12.37 SloMoCubing
 12.37 ComputerGuy365
 12.39 typeman5
 12.42 oskarinn
 12.47 Rexem2018
 12.64 NathanaelCubes
 12.69 Sixstringcal
 12.77 Keith Maben
 12.81 Ontricus
 12.93 leomannen
 13.00 Abhi
 13.10 Ianwubby
 13.10 buzzteam4
 13.13 Underwatercuber
 13.18 JMHCubed
 13.21 sigalig
 13.41 begiuli65
 13.72 MartinN13
 13.74 MattP98
 13.75 SpeedCubeReview
 13.81 Keenan Johnson
 13.87 trav1
 13.88 pjk
 13.93 Islam Kitiev
 13.96 Neb
 13.97 Dylan Swarts
 14.06 OJ Cubing
 14.15 xyzzy
 14.29 Nicole2w
 14.50 jackmaring
 14.54 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.80 mrjames113083
 14.86 João Vinicius
 14.87 speedcube.insta
 14.99 The Blockhead
 15.05 tigermaxi
 15.10 D1zzy
 15.18 NolanDoes2x2
 15.23 TigaJun
 15.24 Turkey vld
 15.37 Rubiksdude4144
 15.37 scylla
 15.39 Bogdan
 15.46 tcuber
 15.56 T1_M0
 15.61 kji269
 15.68 swankfukinc
 15.79 PlayFun555
 15.83 lwhitecuber
 15.98 colegemuth
 16.07 speedsolver05
 16.12 20luky3
 16.18 pga2002
 16.22 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 16.24 julio974
 16.29 PotatoesAreUs
 16.37 epride17
 16.44 Toothcraver55
 16.54 dean_clockisthebestevent
 16.57 Darii
 16.78 Mawo Halto
 16.92 xbrandationx
 16.93 Natanael
 17.06 whatshisbucket
 17.18 elimescube
 17.23 Ryan Paroz
 17.48 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.64 Bertus
 17.67 KingCobble29
 17.77 topppits
 17.84 audiophile121
 17.95 gracenai
 18.21 Alea
 18.43 26doober
 18.49 Artyom Shevchenko
 18.56 MiguelinKali
 18.77 EdubCubez
 18.80 bgcatfan
 18.91 Matt Hudon
 19.28 Ali161102
 19.42 rubik2005
 19.54 AvGalen
 19.60 bennettstouder
 19.86 owenman
 19.94 GTregay
 19.96 Mike Hughey
 20.20 Smudged Cuber
 20.38 vilkkuti25
 20.39 Awesomesaucer
 20.58 SpartanSailor
 20.68 tuga88
 20.77 Billabob
 21.10 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.29 GC1998
 21.39 dnguyen2204
 21.39 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 21.87 Petri Krzywacki
 22.22 V.Kochergin
 22.49 Muhammad-Ilyaas Padia
 22.74 Schmizee
 22.82 greenthunderr
 23.33 CraZZ CFOP
 23.47 TheCubingAddict980
 24.05 Lewis
 24.43 Worm 09624
 24.84 Bubbagrub
 25.38 One Wheel
 29.14 dschieses
 29.71 Sub1Hour
 30.97 Brayden Adams
 31.17 UnknownCanvas
 31.72 alphastunz
 32.02 MatsBergsten
 35.99 Jacck
 37.43 Komal Gupta
 40.10 Ofedia
 57.72 rjelves
 1:01.03 ImPaulPCG
 1:23.33 3x3 Loser
 DNF can
*4x4x4*(117)

 27.48 cuberkid10
 32.67 Ethan Horspool
 33.71 Tanki_cubed
 33.96 lejitcuber
 34.15 jancsi02
 35.07 thecubingwizard
 35.09 Elf
 37.86 TheDubDubJr
 38.29 ichcubegern
 39.56 Jscuber
 39.98 Shadowjockey
 40.14 OriginalUsername
 41.25 Valken
 41.26 JoXCuber
 41.58 FastCubeMaster
 41.92 Odder
 42.21 Jonah Jarvis
 43.02 Magdamini
 43.53 2016LAIL01
 43.87 DGCubes
 43.92 tdm
 45.96 Marcus Siu
 46.36 Nikhil Soares
 46.55 DhruvA
 46.82 tJardigradHe
 47.26 Josh5271
 47.35 MCuber
 47.60 Zeke Mackay
 47.66 oskarinn
 48.13 Keenan Johnson
 48.77 Manatee 10235
 49.35 abunickabhi
 49.36 CubingwithChris
 49.65 leomannen
 49.80 1samko2345
 50.06 BradenTheMagician
 50.25 colegemuth
 51.10 João Vinicius
 51.28 SloMoCubing
 51.33 MattP98
 51.50 xyzzy
 52.22 Keroma12
 52.24 Luke Garrett
 53.15 BandedCubing101
 53.33 miasponseller
 54.02 Glomnipotent
 54.04 Ontricus
 54.27 sigalig
 54.55 JustinTimeCuber
 54.83 trav1
 55.37 cubeshepherd
 55.90 begiuli65
 56.00 boroc226han
 56.28 buzzteam4
 56.58 Turkey vld
 56.77 Neb
 57.09 epride17
 57.11 Abhi
 57.68 PotatoesAreUs
 57.73 OJ Cubing
 57.80 obelisk477
 57.94 Cooki348
 58.23 swankfukinc
 58.49 T1_M0
 58.73 elimescube
 58.96 mrjames113083
 1:01.22 yghklvn
 1:01.39 pjk
 1:01.44 PlayFun555
 1:01.93 aaron paskow
 1:02.20 tigermaxi
 1:02.43 typeman5
 1:02.80 topppits
 1:03.35 Bertus
 1:03.36 Islam Kitiev
 1:04.26 gracenai
 1:05.07 Dylan Swarts
 1:06.74 AvGalen
 1:06.93 Matt Hudon
 1:08.30 kji269
 1:08.73 speedcube.insta
 1:09.76 20luky3
 1:11.32 26doober
 1:13.62 NathanaelCubes
 1:15.17 SpartanSailor
 1:15.34 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:15.42 whatshisbucket
 1:16.45 Bogdan
 1:16.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:16.78 Natanael
 1:16.97 EdubCubez
 1:19.15 Artyom Shevchenko
 1:20.18 Mawo Halto
 1:23.59 Ali161102
 1:25.32 Darii
 1:27.01 Mike Hughey
 1:27.71 Toothcraver55
 1:30.34 owenman
 1:31.71 Petri Krzywacki
 1:31.84 scylla
 1:32.94 dnguyen2204
 1:37.16 Lux
 1:38.46 pga2002
 1:39.56 vilkkuti25
 1:39.88 Lewis
 1:41.11 One Wheel
 1:48.12 KingCobble29
 1:48.65 UnknownCanvas
 1:50.00 Schmizee
 1:51.57 dschieses
 2:01.43 Bubbagrub
 2:02.33 Billabob
 2:02.38 Awesomesaucer
 2:08.78 julio974
 2:14.02 MatsBergsten
 2:42.13 Brayden Adams
 DNF speedsolver05
*5x5x5*(77)

 57.07 lejitcuber
 1:01.43 Sean Hartman
 1:03.66 cuberkid10
 1:07.77 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.38 thecubingwizard
 1:09.03 mihnea3000
 1:10.87 ichcubegern
 1:11.19 Shadowjockey
 1:12.21 jancsi02
 1:12.45 Elf
 1:13.74 Tanki_cubed
 1:16.26 Odder
 1:16.37 Jscuber
 1:19.85 cuber3141592
 1:20.16 OriginalUsername
 1:22.76 abunickabhi
 1:23.68 AidanNoogie
 1:24.99 DGCubes
 1:25.78 JoXCuber
 1:28.29 DhruvA
 1:29.11 OJ Cubing
 1:29.24 sigalig
 1:32.51 Magdamini
 1:33.09 Jonah Jarvis
 1:33.16 João Vinicius
 1:34.89 pjk
 1:35.36 tJardigradHe
 1:35.59 Glomnipotent
 1:36.06 Keroma12
 1:37.09 xyzzy
 1:38.33 tdm
 1:38.40 colegemuth
 1:39.68 cubeshepherd
 1:40.43 MCuber
 1:42.24 trav1
 1:44.30 begiuli65
 1:44.88 PotatoesAreUs
 1:45.37 mrjames113083
 1:45.97 Manatee 10235
 1:46.61 epride17
 1:47.36 BradenTheMagician
 1:47.71 BandedCubing101
 1:48.03 Neb
 1:49.05 2016LAIL01
 1:49.19 swankfukinc
 1:53.30 MattP98
 1:56.36 buzzteam4
 1:57.27 AvGalen
 1:57.35 aaron paskow
 2:07.78 Bogdan
 2:09.59 Dylan Swarts
 2:09.74 PlayFun555
 2:10.29 Bertus
 2:19.65 Ontricus
 2:20.74 topppits
 2:21.43 whatshisbucket
 2:22.69 gracenai
 2:25.54 20luky3
 2:31.10 Luke Garrett
 2:31.75 EdubCubez
 2:32.78 Mike Hughey
 2:39.03 Lewis
 2:39.47 vilkkuti25
 2:39.93 Abhi
 2:40.12 Natanael
 2:40.91 Ali161102
 2:41.05 Darii
 2:41.28 SpartanSailor
 2:41.80 One Wheel
 2:56.06 Matt Hudon
 2:57.29 Axel Lönnstedt
 3:02.68 Jacck
 3:08.13 Lux
 3:25.10 Petri Krzywacki
 3:58.85 MatsBergsten
 4:10.66 UnknownCanvas
 DNF boroc226han
*6x6x6*(34)

 1:58.10 Sean Hartman
 2:05.55 thecubingwizard
 2:08.12 Shadowjockey
 2:11.16 cuberkid10
 2:15.29 ichcubegern
 2:16.98 Tanki_cubed
 2:28.03 Ethan Horspool
 2:33.32 cuber3141592
 2:48.69 xyzzy
 2:48.80 colegemuth
 2:49.29 João Vinicius
 2:52.34 Odder
 2:53.22 OriginalUsername
 2:54.54 DGCubes
 2:55.22 sigalig
 3:02.23 JoXCuber
 3:02.29 abunickabhi
 3:05.02 DhruvA
 3:17.13 Keenan Johnson
 3:22.45 begiuli65
 3:29.92 cubeshepherd
 3:30.18 RandomDude
 3:34.66 swankfukinc
 3:41.39 Jonah Jarvis
 3:43.99 AvGalen
 3:49.54 MattP98
 3:50.43 Dylan Swarts
 4:04.32 trav1
 4:43.32 Mike Hughey
 5:49.77 vilkkuti25
 5:56.07 Islam Kitiev
 7:03.47 Petri Krzywacki
 7:13.47 MatsBergsten
 DNF Glomnipotent
*7x7x7*(29)

 2:57.28 Sean Hartman
 3:15.91 Shadowjockey
 3:17.47 thecubingwizard
 3:21.80 ichcubegern
 3:42.54 Jscuber
 3:58.30 Keroma12
 4:08.85 Cuberstache
 4:16.17 DhruvA
 4:25.42 xyzzy
 4:35.43 OriginalUsername
 4:53.40 DGCubes
 5:11.10 Kit Clement
 5:22.24 Keenan Johnson
 5:33.08 AvGalen
 5:37.91 cubeshepherd
 5:47.76 swankfukinc
 6:01.29 Dylan Swarts
 6:36.56 Mike Hughey
 7:18.04 One Wheel
 8:09.54 vilkkuti25
 8:36.80 Lewis
 11:41.43 EdubCubez
 12:50.72 Petri Krzywacki
 12:53.77 Axel Lönnstedt
 14:24.17 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Nikhil Soares
 DNF Valken
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)

 5.81 DhruvA
 5.94 asacuber
 6.47 TheDubDubJr
 6.52 JakubDrobny
 8.82 thecubingwizard
 9.15 vedroboev
 9.41 leomannen
 9.50 TommyC
 9.70 T1_M0
 10.14 JoXCuber
 11.41 cubeshepherd
 11.67 OJ Cubing
 15.55 Keenan Johnson
 15.88 abunickabhi
 16.22 Ontricus
 16.26 Magdamini
 16.69 OriginalUsername
 17.10 FastCubeMaster
 17.75 Mike Hughey
 17.83 MichaelNielsen
 18.82 MattP98
 18.90 The Cubinator
 20.61 ichcubegern
 20.73 Darii
 22.26 whatshisbucket
 22.58 Odder
 23.57 NathanaelCubes
 23.99 EdubCubez
 24.53 buzzteam4
 24.97 MatsBergsten
 25.29 Natanael
 25.68 InlandEmpireCuber
 25.86 Zeke Mackay
 26.48 Luke Garrett
 26.77 Sixstringcal
 28.47 Jonah Jarvis
 29.87 SloMoCubing
 32.18 PotatoesAreUs
 32.77 cuberkid10
 32.92 Deri Nata Wijaya
 33.20 Shadowjockey
 35.35 JustinTimeCuber
 37.80 Komal Gupta
 39.88 Jacck
 42.52 SpartanSailor
 48.69 Bogdan
 54.47 xyzzy
 1:04.20 yghklvn
 1:11.01 Ali161102
 1:13.62 Bubbagrub
 1:15.52 JMHCubed
 1:28.40 swankfukinc
 1:32.69 AvGalen
 2:09.67 CraZZ CFOP
 2:13.94 Matt Hudon
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Tanki_cubed
 DNF tcuber
 DNF Axel Lönnstedt
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)

 25.64 daniel lin
 25.90 sigalig
 29.84 abunickabhi
 40.57 vedroboev
 52.96 T1_M0
 56.58 Elf
 57.39 Keenan Johnson
 1:10.83 Mawo Halto
 1:17.43 cubeshepherd
 1:19.64 MatsBergsten
 1:22.57 OJ Cubing
 1:25.92 topppits
 1:29.73 thecubingwizard
 1:30.28 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:34.61 kji269
 1:41.56 Ontricus
 1:41.81 Mike Hughey
 1:47.70 buzzteam4
 1:49.70 MattP98
 2:19.12 ichcubegern
 2:19.16 2017LAMB06
 2:20.87 2016LAIL01
 2:26.92 elimescube
 2:37.81 RandomDude
 3:01.65 dnguyen2204
 3:09.68 Jacck
 3:12.43 SpartanSailor
 3:23.98 Natanael
 4:19.90 RyuKagamine
 4:25.80 xyzzy
 4:44.24 Jonah Jarvis
 6:13.49 AvGalen
 7:57.73 swankfukinc
 DNF G2013
 DNF BandedCubing101
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF PotatoesAreUs
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Glomnipotent
 DNF Axel Lönnstedt
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF epride17
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)

 2:49.71 abunickabhi
 4:19.78 Elf
 6:05.16 MatsBergsten
 6:37.68 Mike Hughey
 6:50.11 cubeshepherd
 9:21.19 Jacck
 9:29.31 BandedCubing101
 9:54.72 FastCubeMaster
 12:40.76 elimescube
 DNF MattP98
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)

 4:25.39 sigalig
 6:44.25 abunickabhi
 11:03.59 OJ Cubing
 13:02.81 Mike Hughey
 17:32.76 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF cubeshepherd
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 22:06.27 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)

 43/51 59:07 AdrianD
 36/46 58:31 sigalig
 10/11 58:12 cubeshepherd
 7/8 39:52 MatsBergsten
 10/16 59:11 Mike Hughey
 3/3 2:36 abunickabhi
 1/2 8:43 dnguyen2204
 1/4 16:53 Jacck
*3x3x3 one-handed*(114)

 13.19 Elo13
 13.77 tdm
 14.59 Jscuber
 15.70 Kylegadj
 15.92 ichcubegern
 16.63 mihnea3000
 16.66 jancsi02
 16.77 Tanki_cubed
 16.86 cuberkid10
 16.99 2016LAIL01
 17.27 thecubingwizard
 17.33 Luke Garrett
 17.40 Nitheesh fmc
 17.70 OriginalUsername
 17.76 typeman5
 17.98 FastCubeMaster
 18.00 2017LAMB06
 18.10 vedroboev
 18.38 Ethan Horspool
 18.51 JoXCuber
 18.58 tJardigradHe
 18.82 TheDubDubJr
 18.94 Magdamini
 19.13 CJK
 19.17 Nikhil Soares
 19.43 AidanNoogie
 19.72 Zeke Mackay
 19.94 Islam Kitiev
 20.09 Marcus Siu
 20.25 CubingwithChris
 20.29 Shadowjockey
 20.77 EthanSCubing
 21.23 BradenTheMagician
 21.24 Odder
 21.38 JustinTimeCuber
 21.38 PlatonCuber
 21.40 Sixstringcal
 21.60 xyzzy
 21.61 dycocubix
 21.89 DhruvA
 22.12 Keith Maben
 22.14 DGCubes
 22.52 Josh5271
 22.54 NathanaelCubes
 22.63 sigalig
 22.66 cubeshepherd
 22.67 oskarinn
 22.71 Jonah Jarvis
 22.92 Ontricus
 22.93 yghklvn
 23.01 abunickabhi
 23.87 MiguelinKali
 23.90 begiuli65
 24.11 Manatee 10235
 24.17 boroc226han
 24.25 RandomDude
 24.36 aaron paskow
 26.83 MCuber
 27.63 Valken
 28.06 Glomnipotent
 28.16 Cooki348
 28.57 speedcube.insta
 28.84 Abhi
 29.46 MattP98
 29.69 buzzteam4
 29.81 Neb
 30.40 mrjames113083
 30.98 BandedCubing101
 31.23 OJ Cubing
 31.26 Keenan Johnson
 31.27 swankfukinc
 31.32 tigermaxi
 31.44 Mawo Halto
 31.65 epride17
 32.49 Bogdan
 32.51 Axel Lönnstedt
 32.64 trav1
 33.24 Bertus
 33.57 speedsolver05
 35.33 Ryan Paroz
 35.92 Toothcraver55
 36.76 KingCobble29
 36.90 Awesomesaucer
 37.36 Artyom Shevchenko
 38.25 NolanDoes2x2
 39.17 AvGalen
 40.09 miasponseller
 40.57 Dylan Swarts
 40.73 Matt Hudon
 40.82 Darii
 40.97 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 41.84 pga2002
 41.89 Bubbagrub
 42.31 PotatoesAreUs
 42.61 Mike Hughey
 42.70 InlandEmpireCuber
 43.44 Natanael
 43.45 EdubCubez
 45.29 Ali161102
 45.80 julio974
 45.80 Schmizee
 47.30 One Wheel
 47.78 CraZZ CFOP
 47.94 V.Kochergin
 48.43 owenman
 52.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 53.23 tcuber
 55.82 dnguyen2204
 58.98 Petri Krzywacki
 1:02.93 Jacck
 1:06.24 UnknownCanvas
 1:07.89 bgcatfan
 1:13.13 vilkkuti25
 1:15.69 Brayden Adams
*3x3x3 With feet*(17)

 36.84 DGCubes
 37.14 Elo13
 41.50 DhruvA
 44.06 CJK
 46.51 Luke Garrett
 49.63 Shadowjockey
 52.53 JoXCuber
 58.28 OriginalUsername
 59.11 tJardigradHe
 1:18.70 cubeshepherd
 1:31.98 ichcubegern
 1:39.97 João Vinicius
 2:05.60 Neb
 2:45.13 Mike Hughey
 3:06.20 Jacck
 3:08.58 V.Kochergin
 DNF Zeke Mackay
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 21.95 CubingwithChris
 36.25 ichcubegern
 42.50 cubeshepherd
 45.71 vedroboev
 46.80 T1_M0
 51.38 abunickabhi
 54.26 Shadowjockey
 1:01.81 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:03.37 Mike Hughey
 1:03.58 AvGalen
 1:11.02 Bogdan
 1:16.51 Natanael
 1:20.75 Zach Clark
 1:26.92 swankfukinc
 1:34.87 SloMoCubing
 1:55.21 Jonah Jarvis
 2:17.26 Islam Kitiev
 2:46.23 UnknownCanvas
 4:56.81 Ryan Paroz
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF JakubDrobny
 DNF JoXCuber
 DNF CraZZ CFOP
 DNF Axel Lönnstedt
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)

 28 TheDubDubJr
 29 Kit Clement
 33 Bogdan
 36 cubeshepherd
 37 ichcubegern
 41 epride17
 42 Mike Hughey
 45 MCuber
 50 PlatonCuber
 59 Schmizee
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF ImPaulPCG
 DNF Jacck
 DNF dnguyen2204
*2-3-4 Relay*(79)

 40.76 cuberkid10
 48.18 Ethan Horspool
 50.17 ichcubegern
 50.38 Tanki_cubed
 51.47 jancsi02
 52.31 TheDubDubJr
 54.50 FastCubeMaster
 54.96 Shadowjockey
 56.08 Odder
 57.41 Valken
 57.65 OriginalUsername
 58.05 Jonah Jarvis
 58.45 Luke Garrett
 59.96 tJardigradHe
 59.99 Magdamini
 1:00.15 Jscuber
 1:00.28 MCuber
 1:00.40 Cuberstache
 1:02.23 xyzzy
 1:04.13 thecubingwizard
 1:04.19 Josh5271
 1:04.65 Manatee 10235
 1:04.72 Marcus Siu
 1:05.98 abunickabhi
 1:06.02 OJ Cubing
 1:06.32 DGCubes
 1:06.89 oskarinn
 1:06.97 Zach Clark
 1:07.86 Nikhil Soares
 1:08.25 cubeshepherd
 1:09.68 Ontricus
 1:09.79 JoXCuber
 1:10.11 PlatonCuber
 1:10.93 Abhi
 1:11.18 buzzteam4
 1:11.84 DhruvA
 1:12.81 1samko2345
 1:14.63 BradenTheMagician
 1:14.63 Glomnipotent
 1:15.21 swankfukinc
 1:15.40 begiuli65
 1:17.42 Neb
 1:18.88 miasponseller
 1:20.49 aaron paskow
 1:20.81 MattP98
 1:21.25 PotatoesAreUs
 1:25.35 speedcube.insta
 1:26.71 PlayFun555
 1:26.99 colegemuth
 1:35.11 epride17
 1:39.04 whatshisbucket
 1:39.51 yghklvn
 1:42.10 AvGalen
 1:42.53 26doober
 1:43.14 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:43.53 NathanaelCubes
 1:43.92 EdubCubez
 1:44.71 Bogdan
 1:45.40 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:46.35 Ali161102
 1:49.91 Matt Hudon
 1:52.39 dnguyen2204
 1:55.22 Mike Hughey
 2:02.19 JMHCubed
 2:03.06 Darii
 2:09.75 KingCobble29
 2:10.83 pga2002
 2:14.06 vilkkuti25
 2:17.88 NolanDoes2x2
 2:19.30 UnknownCanvas
 2:23.39 julio974
 2:27.27 Lewis
 2:27.55 greenthunderr
 2:33.52 One Wheel
 2:36.60 Petri Krzywacki
 2:39.61 SloMoCubing
 2:42.31 MatsBergsten
 3:07.12 Brayden Adams
 3:35.98 Billabob
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)

 1:41.26 thecubingwizard
 1:57.52 cuberkid10
 2:02.21 Tanki_cubed
 2:04.23 Shadowjockey
 2:04.43 Ethan Horspool
 2:06.31 jancsi02
 2:14.00 ichcubegern
 2:16.26 Nikhil Soares
 2:16.27 Jscuber
 2:21.03 Odder
 2:21.91 Josh5271
 2:23.05 OriginalUsername
 2:26.58 abunickabhi
 2:28.37 Jonah Jarvis
 2:29.59 Cuberstache
 2:34.25 MCuber
 2:35.66 tJardigradHe
 2:37.82 DhruvA
 2:38.19 JoXCuber
 2:40.08 begiuli65
 2:49.07 DGCubes
 2:52.28 OJ Cubing
 2:52.72 xyzzy
 2:59.42 Manatee 10235
 3:03.51 PlayFun555
 3:06.91 colegemuth
 3:15.96 PotatoesAreUs
 3:20.81 cubeshepherd
 3:24.62 AvGalen
 3:27.73 Neb
 3:34.65 swankfukinc
 3:39.70 EdubCubez
 3:54.49 Bogdan
 4:26.65 whatshisbucket
 4:27.26 vilkkuti25
 4:44.11 Mike Hughey
 4:49.17 Ali161102
 4:50.28 Lewis
 4:51.78 One Wheel
 4:58.10 Darii
 5:00.92 speedcube.insta
 5:00.94 Axel Lönnstedt
 5:49.14 Petri Krzywacki
 6:01.07 Billabob
 6:39.64 KingCobble29
 7:08.03 pga2002
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)

 3:54.87 cuberkid10
 4:12.13 Tanki_cubed
 4:15.85 thecubingwizard
 4:50.83 Shadowjockey
 5:09.46 ichcubegern
 5:09.46 Ethan Horspool
 5:15.99 OriginalUsername
 5:19.85 JoXCuber
 5:21.07 DhruvA
 5:21.57 DGCubes
 5:46.92 abunickabhi
 5:55.82 Nikhil Soares
 6:02.78 cubeshepherd
 6:10.64 colegemuth
 6:16.70 Jonah Jarvis
 6:19.06 begiuli65
 6:40.93 PotatoesAreUs
 6:48.60 OJ Cubing
 7:19.06 xyzzy
 7:30.66 AvGalen
 7:51.87 swankfukinc
 9:21.01 Mike Hughey
 9:56.70 Darii
 10:27.99 Lewis
 10:41.58 Billabob
 11:38.20 vilkkuti25
 12:56.34 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(22)

 7:09.41 thecubingwizard
 7:25.74 Shadowjockey
 7:34.78 ichcubegern
 9:30.63 jancsi02
 9:34.08 DhruvA
 9:47.61 OriginalUsername
 10:11.21 xyzzy
 10:16.45 Nikhil Soares
 10:24.18 Ethan Horspool
 11:41.11 PotatoesAreUs
 11:42.35 begiuli65
 11:44.88 BradenTheMagician
 11:50.34 cubeshepherd
 12:08.28 oskarinn
 12:39.54 OJ Cubing
 13:33.06 swankfukinc
 13:37.29 AvGalen
 15:13.23 Mike Hughey
 18:57.66 Lewis
 20:18.41 Darii
 20:24.60 vilkkuti25
 24:52.58 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(49)

 6.63 MartinN13
 6.74 Underwatercuber
 7.52 TipsterTrickster
 7.56 TommyC
 8.05 Sean Hartman
 8.10 T1_M0
 8.50 buzzteam4
 8.65 MattP98
 8.90 Kit Clement
 9.06 cuberkid10
 9.95 cubeshepherd
 9.98 MCuber
 10.28 CJK
 10.34 trav1
 10.70 PotatoesAreUs
 11.24 tdm
 11.30 DGCubes
 11.47 Shadowjockey
 11.50 RandomDude
 11.92 Keenan Johnson
 12.26 JakubDrobny
 12.55 SloMoCubing
 12.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 12.83 OJ Cubing
 13.24 2017LAMB06
 13.84 Tanki_cubed
 14.73 oskarinn
 15.67 Matt Hudon
 15.89 Nikhil Soares
 15.99 Magdamini
 16.25 aaron paskow
 17.13 Turkey vld
 17.67 mrjames113083
 18.08 RyuKagamine
 18.17 OriginalUsername
 18.56 ichcubegern
 19.12 tJardigradHe
 19.48 swankfukinc
 19.91 JMHCubed
 20.29 Mike Hughey
 20.30 DhruvA
 20.58 Lewis
 22.41 AvGalen
 25.93 Komal Gupta
 39.25 julio974
 39.51 topppits
 40.09 Brayden Adams
 2:30.50 vilkkuti25
 DNF boroc226han
*Megaminx*(48)

 43.41 Odder
 43.52 Cuberstache
 49.40 Nikhil Soares
 50.38 thecubingwizard
 54.32 Magdamini
 55.05 AidanNoogie
 57.93 miasponseller
 58.43 Sean Hartman
 1:02.35 cuberkid10
 1:05.12 DhruvA
 1:05.15 DGCubes
 1:08.64 RandomDude
 1:10.36 Shadowjockey
 1:13.23 leomannen
 1:20.01 THowlett
 1:21.50 JoXCuber
 1:21.50 OriginalUsername
 1:23.84 ichcubegern
 1:26.17 cubeshepherd
 1:28.49 2016LAIL01
 1:33.76 MCuber
 1:35.76 Tanki_cubed
 1:37.97 Sixstringcal
 1:38.96 begiuli65
 1:43.14 swankfukinc
 1:44.70 Neb
 1:45.81 T1_M0
 1:46.03 MattP98
 1:49.45 BradenTheMagician
 1:53.64 buzzteam4
 2:01.80 tdm
 2:02.18 pga2002
 2:02.57 Lewis
 2:10.37 abunickabhi
 2:10.69 Glomnipotent
 2:13.67 tigermaxi
 2:14.42 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:15.74 scylla
 2:25.57 Natanael
 2:37.68 Mike Hughey
 2:41.99 V.Kochergin
 3:02.42 Jonah Jarvis
 3:05.72 dhafin
 3:11.05 Billabob
 3:13.34 Petri Krzywacki
 3:15.64 AvGalen
 3:29.27 julio974
 DNF Ali161102
*Pyraminx*(118)

 2.57 The Cubinator
 2.77 Jack Pfeifer
 2.86 aaron paskow
 2.87 EthanSCubing
 2.88 tJardigradHe
 2.98 RobinCube
 3.03 Odder
 3.07 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.17 Magdamini
 3.20 FastCubeMaster
 3.25 oliviervlcube
 3.35 DGCubes
 3.39 Sean Hartman
 3.43 2016LAIL01
 3.49 Ontricus
 3.59 Cooki348
 3.63 vedroboev
 3.66 MartinN13
 3.89 Ghost Cuber
 3.96 Abhi
 4.04 MichaelNielsen
 4.06 thecubingwizard
 4.10 CJK
 4.25 1samko2345
 4.29 Nikhil Soares
 4.41 TheDubDubJr
 4.49 JMHCubed
 4.50 CubingwithChris
 4.52 T1_M0
 4.52 JakubDrobny
 4.54 cubeshepherd
 4.57 DhruvA
 4.62 MCuber
 4.62 leomannen
 4.82 SloMoCubing
 4.84 BradenTheMagician
 4.84 cuberkid10
 4.86 dycocubix
 4.89 TommyC
 4.89 NathanaelCubes
 4.93 Shadowjockey
 4.93 oskarinn
 4.98 Turkey vld
 5.04 EdubCubez
 5.05 Marcus Siu
 5.21 Rubiksdude4144
 5.25 BandedCubing101
 5.28 mrjames113083
 5.34 Keith Maben
 5.61 ichcubegern
 5.63 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.76 João Vinicius
 5.79 Zeke Mackay
 5.83 MattP98
 5.89 boroc226han
 5.95 KingCobble29
 5.97 PlatonCuber
 5.98 Keenan Johnson
 5.99 Lewis
 6.01 Cuberstache
 6.02 rubik2005
 6.03 Darii
 6.09 mihnea3000
 6.12 Bertus
 6.17 Luke Garrett
 6.18 Josh5271
 6.24 2017LAMB06
 6.29 OriginalUsername
 6.34 Neb
 6.41 UnknownCanvas
 6.41 jancsi02
 6.51 JustinTimeCuber
 6.53 trav1
 6.60 JoXCuber
 6.65 begiuli65
 7.26 Artyom Shevchenko
 7.42 Tanki_cubed
 7.72 tigermaxi
 7.75 lwhitecuber
 7.90 julio974
 8.12 [email protected]
 8.25 sigalig
 8.60 swankfukinc
 8.74 buzzteam4
 8.92 PlayFun555
 8.93 dean_clockisthebestevent
 9.27 Natanael
 9.31 Zach Clark
 9.67 Bogdan
 9.84 Sixstringcal
 9.92 Matt Hudon
 9.98 Manatee 10235
 10.31 AvGalen
 10.32 dschieses
 10.42 20luky3
 10.74 miasponseller
 10.75 Brayden Adams
 10.82 abunickabhi
 10.90 OJ Cubing
 10.95 speedsolver05
 11.12 V.Kochergin
 11.13 Mike Hughey
 11.32 tcuber
 11.60 vilkkuti25
 11.62 Ali161102
 11.93 TheCubingAddict980
 12.86 topppits
 12.98 pga2002
 13.72 CraZZ CFOP
 13.82 Axel Lönnstedt
 13.93 owenman
 13.96 26doober
 14.76 Schmizee
 15.61 ImPaulPCG
 17.67 dnguyen2204
 20.65 3x3 Loser
 21.71 Worm 09624
 22.49 Jacck
*Square-1*(75)

 7.83 Sixstringcal
 9.00 RandomDude
 9.55 Marcus Siu
 10.37 Zeke Mackay
 11.35 thecubingwizard
 11.70 Kylegadj
 12.95 cuberkid10
 13.15 Shadowjockey
 13.43 Zach Clark
 13.90 TheDubDubJr
 14.34 JakubDrobny
 14.94 EthanSCubing
 15.21 AidanNoogie
 15.80 JoXCuber
 16.65 ichcubegern
 17.11 DGCubes
 17.31 Tanki_cubed
 17.52 sigalig
 17.92 leomannen
 18.00 Magdamini
 18.20 Josh5271
 18.69 Luke Garrett
 19.35 TipsterTrickster
 19.39 vedroboev
 20.12 trav1
 20.38 Nikhil Soares
 20.46 DhruvA
 20.95 Keenan Johnson
 21.01 cubeshepherd
 21.29 MattP98
 21.87 tJardigradHe
 22.70 Cuberstache
 23.07 João Vinicius
 23.52 Odder
 23.78 Valken
 23.80 Rubiksdude4144
 24.57 OJ Cubing
 24.78 OriginalUsername
 25.10 whatshisbucket
 25.13 mihnea3000
 25.62 MCuber
 26.62 1samko2345
 26.74 BandedCubing101
 26.98 T1_M0
 29.67 typeman5
 30.19 2017LAMB06
 31.17 Ethan Horspool
 32.26 buzzteam4
 32.65 NathanaelCubes
 33.12 mrjames113083
 33.80 boroc226han
 35.21 Neb
 36.26 Ryan Paroz
 37.12 tdm
 38.33 bennettstouder
 38.58 Bertus
 38.70 jancsi02
 39.52 Islam Kitiev
 41.99 Bubbagrub
 43.72 Bogdan
 43.77 Mike Hughey
 44.73 begiuli65
 45.43 Lewis
 46.97 Abhi
 50.21 Glomnipotent
 50.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 59.14 miasponseller
 59.33 Natanael
 1:01.64 AvGalen
 1:04.17 vilkkuti25
 1:15.06 swankfukinc
 1:20.15 D1zzy
 1:21.51 abunickabhi
 1:30.24 scylla
 1:36.00 Manatee 10235
*Skewb*(112)

 3.51 asacuber
 3.95 Kylegadj
 4.12 Magdamini
 4.32 aaron paskow
 4.38 [email protected]
 4.44 DhruvA
 4.50 thecubingwizard
 4.56 TipsterTrickster
 4.68 Jack Pfeifer
 4.91 1samko2345
 4.94 Marcus Siu
 4.97 SloMoCubing
 5.02 Josh5271
 5.06 CubingwithChris
 5.06 tJardigradHe
 5.16 The Cubinator
 5.17 tigermaxi
 5.22 dycocubix
 5.28 cubeshepherd
 5.37 João Vinicius
 5.40 Shadowjockey
 5.43 MattP98
 5.45 BradenTheMagician
 5.64 oskarinn
 5.65 CJK
 5.68 leomannen
 5.74 Tanki_cubed
 5.77 Odder
 5.89 Zeke Mackay
 5.89 Nikhil Soares
 6.09 MartinN13
 6.10 EthanSCubing
 6.11 JMHCubed
 6.12 EdubCubez
 6.13 Luke Garrett
 6.13 2016LAIL01
 6.17 ComputerGuy365
 6.20 Rubiksdude4144
 6.26 RandomDude
 6.36 DGCubes
 6.36 2017LAMB06
 6.41 vedroboev
 6.49 Turkey vld
 6.50 MCuber
 6.50 cuberkid10
 6.51 trav1
 6.57 JakubDrobny
 6.65 OriginalUsername
 6.66 Keith Maben
 6.75 Sixstringcal
 6.77 boroc226han
 6.89 ichcubegern
 7.33 FastCubeMaster
 7.36 julio974
 7.43 T1_M0
 7.50 Abhi
 7.55 JoXCuber
 7.63 BandedCubing101
 7.77 NathanaelCubes
 7.77 Ethan Horspool
 7.96 whatshisbucket
 8.34 Bertus
 8.38 Neb
 8.58 mrjames113083
 8.62 Darii
 8.67 dean_clockisthebestevent
 8.67 Bubbagrub
 8.78 lwhitecuber
 8.79 Keenan Johnson
 8.95 Artyom Shevchenko
 9.16 Bogdan
 9.22 Manatee 10235
 9.65 miasponseller
 9.70 pga2002
 9.79 OJ Cubing
 9.92 speedsolver05
 9.93 EDcubes
 10.15 Lewis
 10.25 Ontricus
 10.27 Schmizee
 10.44 jancsi02
 10.52 Mike Hughey
 10.79 bennettstouder
 10.93 Natanael
 10.98 topppits
 11.13 rubik2005
 11.14 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.34 Cuberstache
 11.45 dschieses
 11.59 vilkkuti25
 12.07 Matt Hudon
 12.08 PotatoesAreUs
 12.24 swankfukinc
 12.24 Toothcraver55
 12.33 V.Kochergin
 12.75 Jonah Jarvis
 13.27 Smudged Cuber
 13.78 Cooki348
 13.83 Ali161102
 14.49 CraZZ CFOP
 15.32 Zach Clark
 17.12 Jacck
 17.12 Axel Lönnstedt
 18.47 Brayden Adams
 20.51 AvGalen
 21.29 dnguyen2204
 22.37 AND1000
 23.01 begiuli65
 29.24 UnknownCanvas
 32.66 MatsBergsten
 37.53 3x3 Loser
 39.71 Worm 09624
*Kilominx*(14)

 23.99 cubeshepherd
 26.30 DGCubes
 34.09 Josh5271
 34.85 Shadowjockey
 36.22 OriginalUsername
 36.42 ichcubegern
 47.21 Lewis
 48.46 Darii
 53.13 abunickabhi
 57.73 swankfukinc
 1:03.47 Mike Hughey
 1:05.64 AvGalen
 1:12.16 JMHCubed
 2:32.19 Brayden Adams
*Mini Guildford*(21)

 4:36.85 ichcubegern
 4:46.42 Shadowjockey
 4:54.72 DGCubes
 4:59.33 Tanki_cubed
 5:06.23 Nikhil Soares
 5:20.42 OriginalUsername
 5:20.91 jancsi02
 5:33.45 cubeshepherd
 5:56.67 DhruvA
 6:27.37 swankfukinc
 6:46.73 abunickabhi
 7:17.33 OJ Cubing
 9:08.93 Darii
 9:12.04 AvGalen
 9:58.66 Lewis
 10:11.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 10:19.29 Mike Hughey
 11:03.81 26doober
 12:08.24 hakatashi
 13:42.02 vilkkuti25
 DNF PotatoesAreUs

*Contest results*

 1321 thecubingwizard
 1236 ichcubegern
 1216 cubeshepherd
 1214 Shadowjockey
 1175 cuberkid10
 1147 OriginalUsername
 1113 DhruvA
 1108 Tanki_cubed
 1037 Magdamini
 1011 DGCubes
 970 JoXCuber
 963 Odder
 959 Nikhil Soares
 939 tJardigradHe
 923 jancsi02
 903 Ethan Horspool
 851 Luke Garrett
 846 abunickabhi
 838 FastCubeMaster
 826 MCuber
 796 Marcus Siu
 787 vedroboev
 779 Josh5271
 778 Jscuber
 774 Zeke Mackay
 761 MattP98
 754 2016LAIL01
 735 OJ Cubing
 729 CubingwithChris
 729 Jonah Jarvis
 720 oskarinn
 718 BradenTheMagician
 707 leomannen
 702 TheDubDubJr
 690 aaron paskow
 685 Ontricus
 682 EthanSCubing
 674 Keenan Johnson
 672 1samko2345
 662 JakubDrobny
 647 sigalig
 632 BandedCubing101
 631 Kylegadj
 624 xyzzy
 623 buzzteam4
 618 mihnea3000
 618 NathanaelCubes
 617 begiuli65
 612 2017LAMB06
 607 SloMoCubing
 606 Manatee 10235
 595 Neb
 588 swankfukinc
 585 boroc226han
 582 T1_M0
 579 Abhi
 571 AidanNoogie
 570 Sixstringcal
 568 João Vinicius
 567 Cuberstache
 562 trav1
 555 lejitcuber
 552 Mike Hughey
 552 Valken
 551 JustinTimeCuber
 545 dycocubix
 544 Sean Hartman
 534 CJK
 520 Glomnipotent
 517 RandomDude
 515 The Cubinator
 505 Elf
 496 miasponseller
 492 tdm
 486 EdubCubez
 480 PlatonCuber
 480 mrjames113083
 467 Bogdan
 462 Cooki348
 456 Darii
 453 JMHCubed
 447 MichaelNielsen
 446 Keith Maben
 442 Zach Clark
 436 AvGalen
 425 yghklvn
 424 PotatoesAreUs
 419 [email protected]
 418 InlandEmpireCuber
 401 whatshisbucket
 400 Bertus
 395 colegemuth
 390 Islam Kitiev
 383 typeman5
 382 tigermaxi
 381 Jack Pfeifer
 376 MartinN13
 374 Turkey vld
 357 Natanael
 353 PlayFun555
 347 Axel Lönnstedt
 347 asacuber
 345 Rubiksdude4144
 338 TipsterTrickster
 336 Keroma12
 323 epride17
 317 TommyC
 312 Underwatercuber
 309 julio974
 308 Lewis
 301 Dylan Swarts
 292 Matt Hudon
 270 topppits
 268 speedcuber71
 266 RobinCube
 260 Artyom Shevchenko
 256 tcuber
 255 speedcube.insta
 250 Schmizee
 248 speedsolver05
 246 pga2002
 244 vilkkuti25
 241 KingCobble29
 239 Ali161102
 238 NolanDoes2x2
 238 cuber3141592
 233 Mawo Halto
 232 MatsBergsten
 231 Rexem2018
 219 lwhitecuber
 217 dean_clockisthebestevent
 213 ComputerGuy365
 212 pjk
 209 Toothcraver55
 206 Nicole2w
 199 scylla
 199 kji269
 197 26doober
 197 rubik2005
 186 obelisk477
 185 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
 179 G2013
 165 bennettstouder
 164 SpartanSailor
 163 20luky3
 161 Jacck
 159 elimescube
 159 D1zzy
 158 dnguyen2204
 158 The Blockhead
 157 Awesomesaucer
 156 Bubbagrub
 151 tolgakantarci
 148 UnknownCanvas
 146 Petri Krzywacki
 143 V.Kochergin
 142 jackmaring
 138 Elo13
 135 Ryan Paroz
 134 Christian Foyle
 133 camcuber
 132 Deri Nata Wijaya
 124 gracenai
 124 TigaJun
 124 CraZZ CFOP
 118 owenman
 115 MiguelinKali
 114 Brayden Adams
 113 Chris Van Der Brink
 112 Ianwubby
 111 One Wheel
 110 oliviervlcube
 106 Nitheesh fmc
 104 SpeedCubeReview
 102 dschieses
 102 Ghost Cuber
 91 xbrandationx
 91 Kit Clement
 80 Billabob
 79 Smudged Cuber
 73 TheCubingAddict980
 66 EDcubes
 61 bgcatfan
 56 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 54 Komal Gupta
 53 audiophile121
 51 Alea
 50 GTregay
 50 daniel lin
 45 Worm 09624
 40 RyuKagamine
 38 THowlett
 37 3x3 Loser
 33 tuga88
 32 greenthunderr
 31 AdrianD
 30 GC1998
 30 ImPaulPCG
 30 Lux
 27 alphastunz
 25 Muhammad-Ilyaas Padia
 18 AND1000
 15 Sub1Hour
 12 rjelves
 10 dhafin
 8 Ofedia
 7 hakatashi
 4 can
 3 Levi


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2018)

Again 209 competitors this week. That makes it i tiny bit less than 0.5% chance
to win The Cubicle Gift Card Lottery this week. So we spin the wheel again and
this time it stops at number 65, just in time. Just in time for what??

For *JustinTimeCuber* to win, of course .

(And no, I don't think 65 is a prime number )


----------

